# Sdcard Troubles V. Rom Installation Via Odin



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

My phone mangled my sdcard a few months back. This wasn't a big deal as I was happy with the rom I was running. Now that JT's ICS alpha is out, though, I want to flash it so I began by flashing a stock BML rom via odin. That's worked great, but now Odin is rejecting the ICS zip. Obviously I can't just flash it with CWR as my sdcard doesn't work. I was under the impression I could flash roms from odin, not just CWR.

I know this sounds noobish but any help is appreciated.


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

It appears this might be a moot point. I opened up the ICS zip and noticed one of the scripts exits if the sdcard isn't mounted so I need an sdcard to flash this rom anyway.


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah friend, you don't flash zips with Odin. Odin is typically used for .tar files. It can flash certain other files, but don't mess with that until you do some reading.


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

Yea. I had used it before to flash stuff no problem. I've read up on it and pretty much know what's going on but I was always under the assumption that Odin could flash anything CWR could (and more, considering you need it to flash modems). I thought I was just making a silly mistake somewhere along the line. It seems I was mistaken, though. Either way, if I'm to flash ICS it appears I'll be needing a new sdcard.

Also, don't mistake my low post count and recent join date for inexperience







. I just lurk more than I post. Cheers.


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

No, that junk doesn't phase me. I just want folks stuff to work. Glad you got her going


----------



## crashspeeder (Nov 19, 2011)

Yup, it's all good now. I borrowed an sdcard to do the install. It went flawlessly.


----------

